# [SOLVED] Error 0xc0000098 - ntoskrnl.exe missing after Vista SP1 install



## sammyd (Sep 19, 2008)

My desktop pc runs Vista Home Premium 32 bit. After SP1 installed today, my pc rebooted and I got the error message 0xc0000098, ntoskrnl.exe file missing or corrupted. I tried the suggested methods to fix the boot-up problem that were listed on the screen, but nothing has helped. Any help would be appreciated 'cause I really don't want to do a fresh install and lose everything on my hard drive. (I have the original Vista install disk.) I've searched other forums and found out that there are many others who have had the same problem, but I haven't been able to find any answers on how to fix this SP1 headache.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 0xc0000098 - ntoskrnl.exe missing after Vista SP1 install*

Hi. . .

That is definitely not a good file to be missing - it is the Vista NT Kernel module.

I would first suggest that you attempt a Windows Vista System Restore. Either invoke the recovery partition (usually F10, F11, ctrl-F11 or esc during boot-up) or use your Vista DVD - but look for and select Windows System Restore if presented to you.

If not, select a system repair.

Please let me know of results, then we will go from there.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## sammyd (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Error 0xc0000098 - ntoskrnl.exe missing after Vista SP1 install*

I couldn't access my recovery partition via any of the F keys suggested, but I did get to System Restore via my install disk. I only had one restore date to choose from (Sept. 6), and the first two points I tried to restore to gave me error messages. I finally found a point that it would restore to, but when the computer rebooted I got this message: "ErrorCode 8002: Invalid MBR". I'm not sure what to do now.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 0xc0000098 - ntoskrnl.exe missing after Vista SP1 install*

Use the Vista DVD to boot-up again... but this time instead of a Windows System Restore, opt for a system repair.


----------



## sammyd (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Error 0xc0000098 - ntoskrnl.exe missing after Vista SP1 install*

Tried system repair several times but it tells me I have no problems with my startup. I've had one email response from Microsoft Tech Support, but all the suggestions of repairing and deleting possible corrupted files have not fixed the problem. I am definitely not an expert on tech stuff. I'm just wondering if I made the problem worse or created a new problem with this invalid MBR error message I got after restoring my pc to an earlier date.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Error 0xc0000098 - ntoskrnl.exe missing after Vista SP1 install*

MBR - Master Boot Record

Here is a manual fix from Microsoft -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392/en-us

Possible add'l info:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/934540/en-us


Have you had the MBR error message again?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## sammyd (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Error 0xc0000098 - ntoskrnl.exe missing after Vista SP1 install*

Thanks ever so much, jcgriff2. After using the manual fix, my MBR error problem disappeared. 

The error 0xc0000098 problem has also been solved, thanks to the assistance of some Microsoft Community forum members' suggestions of the files I needed to copy from my install DVD to my hard drive Windows\system32 files.

Thanks again for your input and assistance.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Sammy. . .

Great news. Thank you for letting me know of the outcome. 

JC

.


----------



## andrew2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

Could someone please help ?

i had a virus on my computer and using hitman pro 3.5 it found it and i deleted following the options and it said to re boot. i clicked on it, it turned off and lit up again then come up with this error 0xc0000098 and \windows\system32\drivers\aswebwz.sys
it will not boot up and wont boot in safe mode either!

anyone help ?
thanks andrew


----------

